
Free user manuals and guides online to download - JanineD
http://www.usermanuals.tech/
======
LordWinstanley
Looks a useful site. But the supposed testimonials are hilarious!

Actually, scrap the "useful" comment. Site is hopeless. Search function
doesn't find anything, not even manuals listed on their own front page. And
said manuals are all ancient and freely available all over the web anyway

